# Format vidéo Ipod touch 4



## plocploc (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous


Quelque chose m'échappe dans les caractéristiques vidéo de l'Ipod Touch 4

La résolution est affichée à 960 x 640 pixels à 326 pixels par pouce
Soit un ration de 1:5

Mais au menu vidéo il est dit "Vidéo au format H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde"

720p = 1280*720 soit un ratio de 1,77

Quel format choisir pour monter une séquence (via final Cut) destinée au Ipod sans perte de qualité ni changement de ratio ??

D'autres part j'imagine que les séquences sous FCP doivent être à 30 ips pour fonctionner au mieux sous le ipod 

MErci de vos informations, commentaires & éclairages

Cordialement


----------



## plocploc (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir

C'était une question stupide ou personne parmi les centaines (621 d'après mes informateurs) qui ont lu ce post n'a d'idée ?

Je relance au cas où le n°758 aurait une suggestion

Bien à vous tous


----------

